# Problem: BenQ W1000+ Turning on Automatically



## cheetat1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi there, I have purchased a BenQ W1000+ projector during christmas time. It's picture perfect. About 3 months ago, my son came home from school and the projector was on. I didn't think anything about it. But then that same week, it happened about 4 more times. So now it has gotten to a point that it turns on about 1 time a day. The only connection to it is the HDMI to our receiver. It's strange. When I get a chance, I will call BenQ, but has anyone seen something like this with their projector


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Do you have the HDMI-CEC functions turned on in any of the devices connected to your system? I have seen similar problems with the HDMI-CEC/Control functions enabled. The only other thing I can think of would be intermittent power causing the projector act like power just being applied.


----------



## cheetat1 (Dec 20, 2009)

I will take a look at the hdmi settings on the receiver. that's a great idea.

But when we do have time to watch a movie, i turn on the tv, the reciever, the dvd player and then the projector. I have to power on the projector normally and it doesn't have any signaling to turn on the projector automatically. 

So this is weird....


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Were you able to find anything out?


----------

